

Keynes Was Right - jasondavies
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/30/opinion/keynes-was-right.html

======
davidw
Paul Krugman articles are, by and large, not suitable fare for HN.

~~~
codex
Single sentence assertions with no supporting detail, are by and large, not
suitable fare for HN. Especially those which complain that a submission is not
appropriate for the site. [1]

[1] <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
davidw
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3410374> is a pretty good response.

The article is something by Krugman, meaning it's basically politics/economics
and therefore not a good fit with this site.

